# Everything Else > Arts & Entertainment >  Where is Stacy Barton?

## Legal

I was listening to Bob96.9 FM this morning. No Stacy and there isn't any trace of her on their website. Does anyone know what happoned to her?

----------


## AAC2005

I seem to remember a status update on Facebook (yesterday?) saying that Phil _"changed the name of the group site 'Stacy & Phil on Bob 96.9' to 'Bob 96.9'"_..didn't think much of it until I read Legal's post...hmmmm.

FYI: She apparently "unfriended" me - or whatever it's called, so there's a clue.

----------


## oneforone

According to her blog she is no longer in radio. http://stacy-barton.blogspot.com/

She is probably kicking herself over leaving Magic 104.  I don't think Bob Fm is doing all that well. They are probably about to change formats.

----------


## SoonerQueen

I was on her Facebook too, and she deleted me too. I guess she was getting rid of fans and just keeping her personal friends.

----------


## theparkman81

> According to her blog she is no longer in radio. http://stacy-barton.blogspot.com/
> 
> She is probably kicking herself over leaving Magic 104.  I don't think Bob Fm is doing all that well. They are probably about to change formats.


I hope they do change formats, I don't think bob is going to be around very much longer since the Brew came on, as for Stacy Barton I think its kinda sad that she left radio, I used to listen her when she was on the morning show on KEBC when it was at 94.7.

----------


## MustangGT

A call to the radio station confirmed she is no longer there but they either had no info or are unable to divulge her future plans.

----------


## rkjg24

> I hope they do change formats, I don't think bob is going to be around very much longer since the Brew came on, as for Stacy Barton I think its kinda sad that she left radio, I used to listen her when she was on the morning show on KEBC when it was at 94.7.


And if it does change formats, let's hope someone brings back a station like the Buzz.

----------


## theparkman81

> And if it does change formats, let's hope someone brings back a station like the Buzz.


That will be great, but I doubt it, if they do change formats they were probably move WKY programming (spanish music) to the station and change WKY back to talk radio or something else. or they can change formats to newstalk.

----------


## RadioOKC

The station is not doing so great with the ratings and it is under a LMA. Does anyone know when that contract expires?


Chris
http://www.radiookc.com

----------


## spamking

Stacy was really the only reason I listened to their show in the mornings.  I can only take so much of Phil and his junk.

----------


## Legal

The show has lost all of it's audience appeal. Phil seems to be trying to find a direction for the show , but without Stacy the show is not worth listening to.

----------


## oneforone

Bob FM, Wild 104.9 and WKY 930 are all up for sale as a part of Citadel buying ABC radio.  Citadel kept the Katt, KYIS, The Sports Animal and Disney 1560.  I halfway expect 96.9 to start playing Christmas Music shortly before Thanksgiving. All of Bob FM Audience most likely left for 94.7 when they switched to new classic rock. Speaking of 94.7 Cindy Skull is back on the air in the evenings. My guess she is probably voice tracking from KEGL in Dallas.

----------


## muzique808

Article from NewsOK: http://newsok.com/morning-host-laid-...rticle/3505732

----------


## OSUMom

Laid off???  Before they had a replacement for her?  That doesn't make sense.

----------


## prerunner1982

> Laid off???  Before they had a replacement for her?  That doesn't make sense.


This is typical. If money is tight people get laid off and not replaced until things get better.

----------


## drum4no1

In my experience working in broadcasting, people are rarely replaced these days.  The responsibilities of the fired person are passed on to a lower paid person permanently while he company pats itself on the back for saving money.  


seen it happen way to many times, myself included

----------


## jogo

http://newsok.com/morning-host-laid-...rticle/3505732

Stacy was laid -off.. sad!!

----------

